# já ti, člověče, viděl



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, 
potřebovala bych zase vaši pomoc. Co znamená tu frázi:

někerý věci sou tak hnusný, že tě proberou, rozchechtal sem se a dostal sem se z toho, z tý strnulosti, co mi bylo, myslíš, z drog? A ze všeho. Já ti, člověče, viděl...
Je to fráze, že jo?
Děkuju moc


----------



## Jana337

Znamená to: _Neumíš si představit, co jsem viděl._
Taky by se to dalo formulovat takto (úplnější věta): _Já jsem ti viděl věcí! _(Normální 4. pád, se kterým se "vidět" pojí, by byl "věc*i*", ale zde je myšleno "hodně věc*í*" a "hodně" je vypuštěno.)

Neoznačila bych to přímo za idiomatické spojení, ale rodilému mluvčímu je to každopádně srozumitelné. Vynechávání "jsem" v minulém čase je typické pro dialekty v Čechách (možná ne všude). "Ti" nemá žádný konkrétní význam. Účelem je vtažení posluchače do děje; výrok je tím empatičtější.


----------



## werrr

parolearruffate said:


> Ahoj,
> potřebovala bych zase vaši pomoc. Co znamená (tato) fráze:
> 
> někerý věci sou tak hnusný, že tě proberou, rozchechtal sem se a dostal sem se z toho, z tý strnulosti, co mi bylo, myslíš, z drog? A ze všeho. Já ti, člověče, viděl...
> Je to fráze, že jo?
> Děkuju moc


Ne, není to žádná ustálená fráze. Ale chápu, že pro cizince tahle věta může být pěkný oříšek.

Základem je spojení „já jsem viděl“ (~ I have seen), z kterého je vypuštěno pomocné sloveso „jsem“. Není to standardní, ale v hovorové češtině je to celkem časté. V jakém smyslu mám chápat sloveso „vidět“ mi tu není úplně jasné.

Toto spojení je dále doplněno etickým dativem (Dativus ethicus) „ti“. Etický dativ se používá pro vyjádření zájmu osoby, která není přímým účastníkem děje. V tomto případě to vyjadřuje sdílení zážitku s posluchačem.

Celé je to pak doplněno oslovením „člověče“, které zde má obdobnou funkci jako etický dativ – má vtáhnout posluchače do děje. Pro cizince může být trochu neobvyklé, že je oslovení vloženo doprostřed věty, stejně tak by mohlo být na začátku nebo na konci:

Člověče, já (jsem) ti viděl.
Já (jsem) ti, člověče, viděl.
Já (jsem) ti viděl, člověče.

Italským překladem bohužel nemohu sloužit, neb italsky neumím. Do angličitny bych to celé asi přeložil jako:
Oh man, I have seen…


----------



## zuzanadoma

Souhlasím s Janou i werrem , jen doplňuji, že podle mě *vidět* v tomto případě může mít i poněkud rozšířený význam, zhruba "Už jsem leccos prožil" (zřejmě i ne zcela obvyklé věci), "vidět" vyjadřuje ale trochu distanci, "prožil" spíš jako pozorovatel (...no takže viděl  trochu jsem se do toho zamotala, co?)

Hezký víkend.
Zuzka


----------



## Colei che...

werrr said:


> Italským překladem bohužel nemohu sloužit, neb italsky neumím. Do angličitny bych to celé asi přeložil jako:
> Oh man, I have seen…



In italian, a simple and effective translation could be:

"(Uomo,) Ho visto cose..."


----------



## parolearruffate

Možná, ale člověče (oh man, znamená v tom kontextu: Ehi, mamma mia, porca miseria... je to expresivní výraz. Čau


----------



## Jana337

"Porca miseria" bych neřekla. To je spíše výraz znechucení a naštvání (alespoň myslím ), jako "zatraceně", "sakra". Kdežto v té české větě vidím úžas a vytržení z něčeho nepopsatelného.


----------



## kusurija

parolearruffate said:


> Ahoj,
> ...někerý věci sou tak hnusný, že tě proberou, rozchechtal sem se a dostal sem se z toho, z tý strnulosti, co mi bylo, myslíš, z drog? A ze všeho. Já ti, člověče, viděl...
> Je to fráze, že jo?
> Děkuju moc


..jen malou poznámku k tomu viděl... napadá mě, že by to mohlo mít souvislost i s vidinami (halucinacemi), když je to v souvislosti s drogami. Pro lepší komentář mi chybí právě to pokračování po tom slově viděl... 
člověče se v hovorové řeči relativně často ležérně zkracuje na "čéče" nebo "čoveče"...


----------



## Colei che...

parolearruffate said:


> Možná, ale člověče (oh man, znamená v tom kontextu: Ehi, mamma mia, porca miseria... je to expresivní výraz. Čau


You're right, thank you!
What about:
"E, per la miseria, ho visto cose..."


----------

